# Why Don't They Do a New Quatermass TV series or Feature Film Project?



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

With them rebooting so many classics ,why not this one ?  If done right, this could be a huge and successful franchise. 

Who would you like to see  write produce a new Quatermass series and where ? 

If it goes to Hollywood, who would like to see write ,direct  and produce it ? 

Who would be your idea choice to play Professor Bernard Quatermass  ?

Should they reboot or remake any of the the films?   If so would you go to see them?


Thoughts?


----------



## Vince W (Mar 9, 2015)

@BAYLOR you've hit on one of my major wishes. Quatermass was a great classic series that deserves serious attention. I'm all for a Quatermass reboot/film.

It would have to be done by BBC. Hollywood would never get the tone right.

As strange as it sounds I think Steve Coogan could do a great Professor Bernard Quatermass.

I don't know who I'd want to write/direct it, but I do know that I wouldn't want Moffat & Co anywhere near it.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 9, 2015)

Agree with Vince. Quatermass on TV in the fifties was probably my first brush with science fiction. Right now I'd be happy with just a repeat of the originals on TV, although I doubt if they have any copies left.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 9, 2015)

You can see the first two episodes of The Quatermass Experiment on youtube. The last four are lost to history.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2015)

Vince W said:


> You can see the first two episodes of The Quatermass Experiment on youtube. The last four are lost to history.




Ive seen the 1958 Quatermass and the Pit  serial in it's entirely.  Superb stuff.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 9, 2015)

Quatermass and the Pit was my favourite. It scared me to death. Even the title made me feel uncomfortable. Doctor Who fans don't know what they missed. 

BTW the Goons did a great send up of Quatermass and the Pit. For those that heard it (it was on the radio) the word 'minardoor' will bring back fond memories.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2015)

In the 67 film. Quatermass and the police officer go across the street and into the abandoned block of houses. they go into house and inside the first think you notice are the scratches on the wall. I find that scene very unsettling.  


 It's interesting that actor who played the cop in the 67 film also played a cop in the 58 serial.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 9, 2015)

Vince W said:


> @BAYLOR you've hit on one of my major wishes. Quatermass was a great classic series that deserves serious attention. I'm all for a Quatermass reboot/film.
> 
> It would have to be done by BBC. Hollywood would never get the tone right.
> 
> ...




Hollywood wouldn't be the ideal place but, But if it did end up there,  Theses are the directors that Id like to see tackle  it. . Alex Proyas , Guillermo Del Toro , Ridley Scott , David Cronenberg, James Gunn     As to my choice to play Quatermass in a big screen adaptation  Ian Mckellen  Timothy Dalton as  Colonel Breen  and Piece Brosnan  as Dr  Roney.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Quatermass but I don't want to see a remake or a reboot. It's of its own time and a part of SF history now and that's where it should stay. I think a modern remake would end up like modern Dr Who - too much running about and babbling nonsense. 

I don't want to see one of my favourite shows become a travesty of itself. Let it rest in peace with dignity I say.


----------



## Dave (Mar 10, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> I love Quatermass but I don't want to see a remake or a reboot. It's of its own time and a part of SF history now and that's where it should stay. I think a modern remake would end up like modern Dr Who - too much running about and babbling nonsense.
> 
> I don't want to see one of my favourite shows become a travesty of itself. Let it rest in peace with dignity I say.



I only partly agree with you. I think some Hollywood and TV producers in general are bankrupt of ideas, and there are many unused ideas out there, so they don't need all these reboots. However, with the right writers and directors I think and lot of old stuff could be lovingly re-imagined for a more modern audience.

I think we have a rose-tinted spectacled view of some old films and TV. Some of the acting and sets were atrocious. Since you used _Dr Who_ as an example, there was far more running up and down corridors in the old than in the new. Even my favourite story, _Genesis of the Daleks_ has most of an hour spent corridor running.

As I said it needs the right director and writers. There is a tendency to make a re-image light, jokey and a travesty, but there have been some remakes that are better than the original. We've had loads of threads on this subject before.

As for Quatermass, even I am too young to have seen them originally, but _Quatermass and the Pit_ has frequently been shown on TV, and I agree with how frightening it is. Most Horror today is just gore and screaming teenage girls, it isn't actually frightening in the way, for example, _The Spiral Staircase_ is - but that is a whole other thread discussion.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 10, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Ridley Scott



Promethemass? No sir, no thank you.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 10, 2015)

Something that might interest some here 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000772838/?tag=brite-21


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> Something that might interest some here
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000772838/?tag=brite-21




I don't think it's available  in the US nor i 1967 film.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 11, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> I don't think it's available  in the US nor i 1967 film.



Bummer


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 11, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> Bummer



Im rather disappointed that it is not available . I would love to add it to my dvd collection.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 11, 2015)

The BBC did redo it back in 2005
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000BH2TY2/?tag=brite-21
Wasn't it shown live?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 11, 2015)

Vladd67 said:


> The BBC did redo it back in 2005
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000BH2TY2/?tag=brite-21
> Wasn't it shown live?




Saw it on Youtube .  It wasn't bad, but I think it would been better on film and not live.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 16, 2015)

Then there's Colonel Breen . The scene were he stood near the capsule and until he burned to death. Very grim scene.


----------



## Mirannan (Mar 17, 2015)

If Quatermass is ever remade, I hope it's not by Hollywood. There would be at least one meaningless vehicle chase, several gunfights, a huge number of explosions - and of course an ultra-right-wing conspiracy revealed in between the CGI.

Just look at what they did to Clancy's "The Sum of All Fears". Change of city, the Islamic terrorists were replaced by German neonazis. And various Hollywood staples unrelated to the book thrown in, too.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mirannan said:


> If Quatermass is ever remade, I hope it's not by Hollywood. There would be at least one meaningless vehicle chase, several gunfights, a huge number of explosions - and of course an ultra-right-wing conspiracy revealed in between the CGI.
> 
> Just look at what they did to Clancy's "The Sum of All Fears". Change of city, the Islamic terrorists were replaced by German neonazis. And various Hollywood staples unrelated to the book thrown in, too.


The Sum of All Clichés?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2015)

Vladd67 said:


> The Sum of All Clichés?



I think ive seen that film already.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 7, 2015)

I think The 58  Quatermass and the Pit serial does exist on a US compatible dvd format?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2015)

Supposedly they were going to do a Quatermass and the Pit Remake back in the 1990's but it never materialized.


----------



## Caledfwlch (May 27, 2015)

I have never been much of a Quatermass fan, tv or books.

On the other hand, would love to see The Stone Tapes being remade by the BBC! That was one awesome, and despite the shaky 70's effects genuinely chilling story. The whole idea of stone walls acting as a recording medium for a horrific event in the past, and that event in fact having recorded over an evil, something much, much worse, was a brilliant idea.

Felt very futuristic at the same time, in an age of tape, with CD etc far in the future you have a team experimenting with things like crystals for storing audio and video.


----------



## K. Riehl (Jun 12, 2015)

There is a Japanese ripoff edition of the original 58 black and white series. I bought it but it will only play on my computer. The Hammer 70's remake, " 5 Million years to Earth" is available but expensive. Multiple copies are around on Ebay.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 26, 2015)

K. Riehl said:


> There is a Japanese ripoff edition of the original 58 black and white series. I bought it but it will only play on my computer. The Hammer 70's remake, " 5 Million years to Earth" is available but expensive. Multiple copies are around on Ebay.



The film is a science fiction classic whys so hard to get and so expensive? Why don't they reissue it?


----------

